# Camping without reservations



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2016)

How many of you only camp with reservations?  We never or seldom make reservations but find it harder and harder to find spots especially in winter.  We just like the freedom to go with the wind and always changing destinations.  Worked till i was 64 and always had to be on time and know the hour and day of week.  Beauty of camping is the freedom from all that .  Lot of CGs now take reservations and best spots will be filled for only weekend so even pulling in on Monday can't stay a week in best spots.  I understand this is great for the working folks but not for us old goats.


----------



## luv2travel (Aug 8, 2016)

It can be hit or miss. We don't like to make reservations because we don't like to be on a time schedule. If we see something we want to explore then we go do it and arrive to camp when we get there. I have found it is best for me to start looking as soon a we do know our stop destination. Even when it is busy, many of the areas often have cancellations. I call them rather than just looking online. I always give my number and ask them to please call me if they do get any cancellations. I almost always get at least one call. There have been times when we came up empty handed though and had to stay at a Walmart parking lot for a few nights!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the answer Luv2travel.  Was beginning to think I was the only camper here LOL.  We have done the same but most time when they call we have decided elsewhere.  Camping is great because of no where to be and no time to be there but can go anywhere, if the budget allows.


----------



## Marylynn Reishus (Oct 31, 2016)

We don't reserve because I always want to enjoy different places and never get any reservations.
I just get my RV and go to travel the World.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 31, 2016)

Never know where the wheels may stop


----------



## D-Squared (Feb 22, 2017)

Do the Walmarts and Cracker Barrels allow generators to run during the night stay. We dont really need to extend any slide outs but would appreciate the heat or A/C on occasion. We typically stay at the RV parks but are beginning to free lance our trips in order to enjoy the areas and not chase down a reservation all of the time. Thanks in advance for any information. Travel safely!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 22, 2017)

I have ran our generator at Walmarts but not all night.   As far as heat it will or should work without running the generator.  More than likely a semi will be there with his engine running so it will drone out your generator LOL.  Never stayed in Cracker Barrels but just use common curtsy .  Enjoy your travels.


----------

